# 13 year old boy kill would be burglar



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

http://m.nydailynews.com/news/crime/s-boy-13-kills-burglar-mother-gun-police-article-1.2431838

A 13-year-old South Carolina boy fatally shot a would-be robber when the child opened fire with his mother's gun Tuesday afternoon, police said.

The teen grabbed the 9-mm Glock 17 when a car parked behind his Ladson home and he saw an armed man walking toward the Elderwood Dr. house around 2 p.m., Charleston County Sheriff's Lt. Chris Brokaw*said.

The teen, who was at the home alone, exchanged fire with the gunman when he tried to break in the back door, Brokaw said. Investigators said Lamar Brown, 31, died at a nearby hospital after Ira Bennett, 28, rushed him there in a getaway car.

Good for him. Looks like the two thugs both had long rap sheets and at least one is off the streets for good. Unfortunately there are people calling for charges to be brought up against the mother because she left a gun out where the boy had access to it... Damn liberals.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Shouldn't the getaway driver be charged with murder? Isn't that how the accomplice laws work now?

Good on this young man. Hope to raise my kids to be this well adjusted to handle this kind of situation.
Need to get the daughter back to the range soon...


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

So...the law takes the position that it would have been better for the youngster to have been a
victim (possibly DEAD or KIDNAPPED) than for him to have had access to a means of defense.

And after surviving that onslaught the DA has the option of doing something GREAT and putting 
his Mom in jail! That will be REALLY helpful. Jam the kid into a foster home while you're at it!

So it appears no one in the legal system is happy with a good outcome.

I say, why not give the kid a medal? 

Grim

We have a well developed system of "Law Enforcement", but we're still working on our "Justice System"!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

good article BAD thread title

13 year old boy kill would be burglar 

how about 

13 year old boy kills would be burglar
or
13 year old boy - kills would be burglar 

Sorry - I had to read the thread several times to get it


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey, to American liberals it is only reasonable to allow your home to be robbed and your children brutally raped, kidnapped and murdered as opposed to allowing children to defend themselves with an evil gun. After all its the gun and the mother's fault (sarcasm) so the libtards hearts bleed for the dead and the scared criminals. This is why they earn the title Libtard.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

Well done to the young man, and to his mother.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

So...the law takes the position that it would have been better for the youngster to have been a
victim (possibly DEAD or KIDNAPPED) than for him to have had access to a means of defense.

And after surviving that onslaught the DA has the option of doing something GREAT and putting 
his Mom in jail! That will be REALLY helpful. Jam the kid into a foster home while you're at it!

So it appears no one in the legal system is happy with a good outcome.

I say, why not give the kid a medal? 

Grim

We have a well developed system of "Law Enforcement", but we're still working on our "Justice System"!

How this got posted TWICE I have NO IDEA!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't think either the boy or his mother will be charged with anything. The driver of the getaway car can be charged with murder in SC. Any participant in a criminal act resulting in death can be charged with that person's death just as if he pulled the trigger.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> good article BAD thread title
> 
> 13 year old boy kill would be burglar
> 
> ...


Don't get me started! I will not name names, but the English of a number of forum participants is TERRIBLE!
If I were to point out every time someone on this forum misuses words (my pet peeve is the RAMPANT
confusion of when to use THEN versus THAN) I would be tarred and feathered in abscentia! All I can do 
is try to not make a big deal of it and bite my tongue. Other approaches, however well-intended, would 
not be well received. An occasional misspelling or a word not typed correctly is only a misdemeanor.

The price one pays for being a former English tutor at college.

Grim


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

No matter how right, or how justified, it is at the time, killing someone is a life altering moment.
I am glad the young man was able to keep from becoming a victim, but I also feel sad for him on another level.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Grim Reality said:


> Don't get me started! I will not name names, but the English of a number of forum participants is TERRIBLE!
> If I were to point out every time someone on this forum misuses words (my pet peeve is the RAMPANT
> confusion of when to use THEN versus THAN) I would be tarred and feathered in abscentia! All I can do
> is try to not make a big deal of it and bite my tongue. Other approaches, however well-intended, would
> ...


You missed 3 commas. :laughhard:

I'm sorry. I can't help myself when I see these kinds of replies.
I purposefully ignored Maine's incorrect punctuation, in his reply about bad grammar, so as to avoid confrontation.
However, I think a former English tutor will appreciated it.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

So when is this kid getting invited to the White House? Maybe he should have "invented" a clock or something...


----------

